# Brinkman Pitmaster Deluxe (Is it worth it)



## redfish10 (Sep 19, 2010)

Found a Brinkman Pitmaster Deluxe for sale in my local news paper. The seller stated that he paid $900 for it 6 years ago. Are these pits any good, what guage steel and do they hold heat well. Seller is asking $150 for it. Is it worth it and was the original cost of this smoker $900.00. Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 19, 2010)

I may be wrong but I don't know if that model was ever that expensive.


----------



## native (Sep 19, 2010)

Amazon has a Brinkman Pitmaster Deluxe for $240.  It has good reviews.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 19, 2010)

If I remember correctly AND that is truly a Brinkmann Pitmaster Deluxe.. that smoker has always been around 2 something and maybe a little lower than that even.

Amazon now has it for $239.99

It will also need modifications to even out the heat and make it free of frustration. Otherwise, you will find that you can only use the half of the grate that is furthest from the firebox so you don't burn things up.

Personally, I think that is a bit much for a 6 year old Brinkmann.


----------



## badlands1 (Jun 16, 2014)

I just paid $50 for a 5 yr old model. Felt I got a god deal. Came with 3 big bags of hickory chunks.


----------

